# It's Aldi time!



## johnr (1 May 2012)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week18Thursday12.htm

It's not Assos, but neither's the price!


----------



## SamG40 (1 May 2012)

Are the Aldi lights any good? Just after some cheap lightweight ones to get me throught the gloomier summer days.


----------



## Mapster5 (1 May 2012)

Think the jersey's look ok does anyone know if they have back pockets?


----------



## musa (1 May 2012)

Yeah they should do.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (1 May 2012)

I quite fancy the look of the softshell jacket in black but don't have an Aldi nearby. That and I've just spent £90 on a jacket last week so should probably give my poor bank balance a rest for a while


----------



## potsy (1 May 2012)

Do they ever put the stuff out early, as in late Wednesday night? 
Might nip in and check, won't be able to get there until the evening so the good stuff will most probably be gone.


----------



## Mapster5 (2 May 2012)

I work opposite the scunny one so early pickings for me!


----------



## Col5632 (2 May 2012)

Tempted for the saddle bag and mini pump, saves me taking my stuff in a rucksack then


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (2 May 2012)

Bummer...
All planned for ten to eight in the morning to fight off the pensioners but now the wife has to help her dad blooming leaflet drop (councillor) so I can't get and all the stuff will be gone as usual


----------



## HovR (2 May 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Tempted for the saddle bag and mini pump, saves me taking my stuff in a rucksack then


 
Don't do it! The mini pump is terrible. It looks almost exactly the same as the one I got from Lidl, and that will only inflate an inner-tube when it's off the rim! Not much use..

By all means go for the saddle bag though. The small one looks exactly the same as the Lidl saddle bag, and that's great.


----------



## ray316 (2 May 2012)

Do all the aldi store's sell all the cycle items shown on the web..
Do they usually have alot of each item on offer.
Folks who have been before, does the stock goe quick like in the first hour as l was going to go at mid-day for some items..


----------



## musa (2 May 2012)

ray316 said:


> Do all the aldi store's sell all the cycle items shown on the web..
> Do they usually have alot of each item on offer.
> Folks who have been before, does the stock goe quick like in the first hour as l was going to go at mid-day for some items..


 
not all stock the same,,,,umm from the posts Ive seen then yes,,,,unless your area is quiet I elieve mine is but I shall be there early


----------



## HovR (2 May 2012)

ray316 said:


> Do all the aldi store's sell all the cycle items shown on the web..
> Do they usually have alot of each item on offer.
> Folks who have been before, does the stock goe quick like in the first hour as l was going to go at mid-day for some items..


 
Some branches may have a few different products than what is shown online - For example in the very similar Lidl sale, my local store had locks and spoke reflectors that were not listed online - But for the most part you will be able to get all of what is shown online, as long as they haven't ran out.

Stock is normally pretty limited, and once it's all gone it doesn't get replenished. It's advisable to get there early-ish.

How quick stuff runs out depends on your area. Here stuff will last for a couple of days on the shelves, but from what people say on here the bigger city shops seem to run out of stock fairly quickly.


----------



## 400bhp (2 May 2012)

The rucksacks look pretty good. Will be down there tomorrow evening.


----------



## ray316 (2 May 2012)

Wonder if you can phone up and reserve items you want before getting down there......


----------



## totallyfixed (2 May 2012)

For a long time the Aldi to go to was the branch in Boston, Lincolnshire, the cycling stuff would arrive and weeks later it was all still there. I used to go through Boston once every week for about 3 years and in all that time I only ever saw one cyclist and that was a surgeon who worked at the hospital [as opposed to the garage], I know this because he was on the telly trying to persuade people in Boston [officially the fattest town in the UK] to walk and cycle more, a lost cause as it turned out. So several weeks later I could pick up stuff at give away prices. I can recommend the gloves, had mine at least a year, might be two but now need replacing.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2012)

Our local branch is usually quiet. The mitts are long lasting, got a few pairs for summer commutes, and despite being a little worn looking, they do the job.


----------



## Steampig (3 May 2012)

Well got there (keighley) at 7.55 and there were already 6 or 7 people waiting outside.
gloves, jacket, shorts, waterproof jacket, undershirt, shirt, pump and tools & bag later and im out!
Was packed in there and everyone was looking at the cycling stuff!
Had a nice chat with a couple of people and on the way out noticed 2 guys turn up on bikes with rucksacks! haha.
Im glad i went down when i did!!
Off to bed now after the night shift and hoping the weathers good for a ride out later!


----------



## 007fair (3 May 2012)

Has anyone bought a track pump from Aldi? Mine is broken and i need a new one - are Aldi's OK ?


----------



## Col5632 (3 May 2012)

HovR said:


> Don't do it! The mini pump is terrible. It looks almost exactly the same as the one I got from Lidl, and that will only inflate an inner-tube when it's off the rim! Not much use..
> 
> By all means go for the saddle bag though. The small one looks exactly the same as the Lidl saddle bag, and that's great.


 
Maybe wont bother then


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 May 2012)

My branch unusually quiet - must have been first in. Didn't help me though - no compression T shirts in medium, just L and XL. Bought an ultrta light jacket in white - medium (small would have been better but not offered). Womens L just right size for me but yellow only, and I did want a white one this time. Liked the look of the soft shell jackets and the jerseys, nice design, good value. Socks looked a bit too short for me, I will wait for the winter ones and stock up then. Everything there except locks and saddles. Usual annoying lack of choice in the sizes - lots of L and XL, not so many M. I would give the track pump a try - looked fairly narrow barrel, so might reach a good pressure - you could always return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## musa (3 May 2012)

Been myself. Quite chuffed. Nice and quiet


----------



## ohnovino (3 May 2012)

I bought a saddlebag and it looks like a fantastic bargain for a fiver.

The bag (I went for the larger size) has two separate zippable compartments, which should mean I can put squishy food in the top and heavy tools in the bottom. It also comes with a little toolkit; I'd assumed that would be junk, but it actually looks quite good. You get two plasticy tyre levers, a pair of very shiny spanners with spoke adjusting thingys on them, half-a-dozen self-adhesive puncture patches and a nice little multi-tool (5 hex keys and two screwdrivers).


----------



## musa (3 May 2012)

007fair said:


> Has anyone bought a track pump from Aldi? Mine is broken and i need a new one - are Aldi's OK ?



You could give it a go but invest in a better one.


----------



## NormanD (3 May 2012)

We ended up going to three different branches of aldi's to buy the gear we needed (three of us) My son and his friend bought a complete set each, top/shirt/shorts/socks/gloves/compression top/shorts/waterproof jacket, both spent over £60 each. Compare buying the same items in a named cycle shop and they've made a massive saving.

I bought the top and shirt as that's all I needed and in truth I didn't need them, as i have loads of clothing  

Good quality stuff at a cheap price, can't really beat it IMHO


----------



## DCLane (3 May 2012)

I was going to go ... and decided to vote instead.

I've probably got enough budget stuff atm - and I'm trying to move upmarket


----------



## squadge (3 May 2012)

I'm a newby having got my first post pubescent bike yesterday, so perfect timing for me. I got:

Lights, computer, pump, tool kit, helmet, spare inner tubes, gloves and light jacket.
All looks good, although I have noted the comments about the pump.


----------



## Camrider (3 May 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> My branch unusually quiet - must have been first in. Didn't help me though - no compression T shirts in medium, just L and XL. Bought an ultrta light jacket in white - medium


 
Mediums seem to be in short supply, I went for a couple of pairs of pants but only one pair available, lots of L and XL's. Got a white jacket as well, don't need one for the bike but should come in handy for bowls especially these chilly evenings. Also got some beer in, Batemans and Sheppard Neame at prices too good to resist.


----------



## jamin100 (3 May 2012)

Got the soft shell jacket and jersey this morning. 
May go back for a small saddle bag but im unsure if it will fit under my saddle with my topeak MTX DXP bag on my rack...


----------



## Brandane (3 May 2012)

I went to my "local" branch this morning, which is actually 15 miles away. Had a wander round, but couldn't find any cycling gear. Was beginning to think I had missed the boat and it was all sold, when I noticed the sign on one of the displays.... "L I D L" . Who's a donkey then ! Nearest Aldi is actually 15 miles away from home, but in the opposite direction. Don't think I can be bothered now!


----------



## Richard Woodrow (3 May 2012)

My wife went in for me first thing at the Norwich branch: could have bought everything as was very quiet.
She got me shorts, shirt, gloves and socks. I tend to sweat rather a lot so a breathable jacket is a must. I've ordered a Tenn Vapor one off Amazon which got good reviews, instead of going the boil in the bag route (hopefully).


----------



## Holdsworth (3 May 2012)

I went to the Crewe branch at 10 this morning to see what they had. Fortunately for me it was only packed with the usual crowds of older people and not many cyclists which meant the cycling section was fully-stocked for me. There was plenty of medium-sized items there which is bang on for me.

I ended up with:

Soft shell jacket (White)
Ultra-light rain jacket (Yellow)
Large saddle pack
Fingerless gloves
Cycle socks
The soft shell jacket is superb for the £15 I paid for it. I spent a good ten minutes deciding what colour to buy and eventually settled on white and black over the red and black for the extra visibility (in my mind anyway ) and admittedly because it looked "sportier" to me 
The ultra-light jacket is a perfect fit, it packs up into it's bag to the size of an apple and easily fits into a back pocket for use when it rains during a ride. The fabric is thin but feels up to the job and has a flap behind the zip to prevent wind and rain from penetrating too quickly. Time will tell how breathable it is, with it being advertised as waterproof and all, but there is a sizeable vent on back that should help in any case.

Gloves are nice, comfortable fit for my XL hands and better-finished than the Lidl ones I bought last March. The gel pad is thin but should be enough. I haven't used the socks but they look alright for the money, again better on first glance than Lidl's offering.

The saddlebag I am pleased with. The clip attachment is plastic but seems substantial, I would though like a spare click so I can swap it between bikes, although at £4.99 I could always buy another . The tools will prove useful although some will not be required as I already have most of what is in there. The bottom compartment can take two 700 x 32c inner tubes or one plus the multitool, Parks tyre levers, TT02 puncture repair kit, my own allen keys and the supplied spanner. The upper compartment seems about the same size as the lower one and could hold a few bike-related essentials on a long ride. The only notable omission from the design is the lack of light strap on the rear. The saddlebag in place would cover up my Smart R2 and a mounting strap for it would have been great. I suppose I could always stitch a length of fabric somewhere to make up for this oversight.

I did not like the look of the SS jerseys. The fabric seemed poor quality and had a strange texture. On the white-coloured version the colour from the red trim on the pockets had rubbed off onto the white fabric and stained it pink. I can imagine what it would be like if it got rained on or went through the wash. I decided to skip them and get something of better quality in time.

In all I am very pleased and spent a grand total of £37 exactly, including some cold and flu tablets which I so desperately needed


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 May 2012)

Brandane said:


> I went to my "local" branch this morning, which is actually 15 miles away. Had a wander round, but couldn't find any cycling gear. Was beginning to think I had missed the boat and it was all sold, when I noticed the sign on one of the displays.... "L I D L" . Who's a donkey then ! Nearest Aldi is actually 15 miles away from home, but in the opposite direction. Don't think I can be bothered now!


 
Yup, I did exactly the same!

I did go to an actual Aldi in the end and got one of the gossamer thin jackets and some gloves that will need to be filled with hand cream several days in a row until they're comfy!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 May 2012)

TONS of stuff left in the Ipswich Meridith road branch


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2012)

I just managed to get the last large cycling jacket from the Catford branch of Aldi. Medium and X-large sizers need not be discouraged. It seems pretty well made for £15 but I'll give it a road test tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## ray316 (3 May 2012)

Went to Aldi early this morning and got the cycle gear l wantedTrack pump works ok pumping race bike tyre's up. Also got mini-pump to get me out the .... , better to have some kind of pump than none at all even though some say they are'nt very good.
Also got a short sleeve shirt, padded shorts , bike computer and a twin barrel car pump so well chuffed with what l got.
Roll on next the Aldi cycle sale, could do with some SPD Shoes do they do these..or maybe Lidl.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2012)

My son wants to go an get himself a few bits - he's only 11 !  Start 'em young.


----------



## Hawk (3 May 2012)

Tonnes left in Glasgow at the Great Western Road (new) store


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 May 2012)

I went into the Coalville branch this lunchtime and picked 1 of each L jerseys and a set of panniers. The panniers don't look the best quality I've ever seen but I think they'll do for the odd trip out to the shops or for a picnic. Still looked to be jerseys and jackets in all sizes when I left. Plenty of pumps, saddles and gel seat covers but nothing else we needed.

We've been promising the granddaughters a bike picnic for a few weeks now but the weather hasn't been too good. Roll on May Day bank holiday. Bound to be a scorcher .


----------



## potsy (3 May 2012)

Got a Marc Almond (soft cell) jacket, an ultralight jacket, pair of mitts and a compression vest thingy, oh and a packet of fig rolls 
Loads left round here


----------



## rollinstok (3 May 2012)

Had to wait 15 mins for somewhere to lock my bike as the railings outside Aldi were chocker
Got a soft shell and 3 pr of socks, shell looks and feels good for the money


----------



## broomwagon (3 May 2012)

I got two pairs of shorts and a couple of pair of socks. They both look and feel ok, testing the shorts on sunday on a 60 odd miler


----------



## Graham1426 (3 May 2012)

Managed to bag the very last soft shell jacket in white, good quality for the money, and looks pretty cool, oh and a pair of mitts.


----------



## HovR (3 May 2012)

Went down to the local Aldi on the bike, which was about a 10 mile trip both ways. The trip was fairly uneventful and no incidents.. Until my 25mm tires slipped on the VERY slick surfacing by the bike racks at the Quedgeley branch - Didn't go down, but made a bit of a fool of myself!

Got the large saddle bag to restore some order to my on-bike storage, as I previously had all of my tools shoved into a far-too-small saddle bag.


----------



## john59 (3 May 2012)

Two pair of socks, a pair of cycling mitts, cycling shirt, soft shell cycling jacket and an ultra-light jacket. I was in my local store by 8.15am and there was plenty of interest.


----------



## Mapster5 (3 May 2012)

The jersey's didn't have a zip pocket on which is what I wanted but looked ok for £7-99


----------



## davehann (3 May 2012)

yay, made it to aldi and got 2 pair shorts gloves and t jackets with change from fifty quid!!!!


----------



## steve keay (3 May 2012)

Well I was going to go this morning, but had a hard shift last night and didnt finish till ten. My other half said I'll pop in this morning and get the stirrup pump for you. when I woke up at (whispers 9.45) she had been and came home with a box full of gear  two inner tubes, helmet. shell jacket, t shirt with rear pockets, jacket with rear pockets, saddle bag with tools, gloves, two pairs of socks and some cycling shorts, woohoo guess I must have been a good boy lately.


----------



## al-fresco (4 May 2012)

007fair said:


> Has anyone bought a track pump from Aldi? Mine is broken and i need a new one - are Aldi's OK ?


 
I bought one a couple of years ago. Worked OK on low pressure MTB tyres, no so good on 700 x 23c. Last year I bought a Joe Blow Sports Max and gave the Aldi track pump away.


----------



## the snail (4 May 2012)

davehann said:


> yay, made it to aldi and got 2 pair shorts gloves and t jackets with change from fifty quid!!!!


You did better than me, no change from £60  Jersey, jacket, gloves, lights, compression top, 2x socks, lights, shorts, waterproof. Guess I'm just an Aldi slut. I think the rain must have kept the less miserly away as there was still lots of stuff there at 11 o'clock.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 May 2012)

Got a track pump this afternoon from the one in Tyldesley,they had loads of stuff left ! Tried it out on the fleet,very pleased


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 May 2012)

I got a Lidl track pump a couple of years ago and was unimpressed. It was OK on the Schreader vavle but hard work on the Prestas. 

I've relegated it to a possible _"leave at work if I get a job I can commute to"_ and bought one from EBC.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 May 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I got a Lidl track pump a couple of years ago and was unimpressed. It was OK on the Schreader vavle but hard work on the Prestas.
> 
> I've relegated it to a possible _"leave at work if I get a job I can commute to"_ and bought one from EBC.


The Aldi one does what it says on the tin and pumped the tyres up perfect,not sure how accurate the pressure guage is


----------



## Sara_H (5 May 2012)

Me and the O.H both got the Ortlieb rip off panniers for work, I got two pairs of ladies bloomers and L.O got a pair of gloves - every body happy!


----------



## potsy (5 May 2012)

Went back and got another pair of mitts, still loads left


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2012)

I happened to be near Aldi on the Leeds ring road today and popped in.

They had lots of stuff left, even clothing although mostly women's.

Nothing really appealed though; I've got enough shirts/socks/etc.


----------



## Wonder Wheels (5 May 2012)

I got a chain/lock from Aldi's, it seemed sturdy enough but the chain is so thick it's not very foldable. Not really anywhere I could put it without being in the way


----------



## wakou (6 May 2012)

Could not decide between the soft-shell in red/black (for my spesh) or the white (for the Bianchi) .. So I bought both.


----------



## Mapster5 (6 May 2012)

might go see if scunny's got any track pumps got my bike pump from tesco for about £6 good pump too


----------



## wakou (7 May 2012)

Mapster5 said:


> might go see if scunny's got any track pumps got my bike pump from tesco for about £6 good pump too


Don't do it! I bought a track pump last year, If you can get to 50 psi you are lucky....


----------



## skudupnorth (7 May 2012)

For £5 if mine does fail i will just use it as a weapon ! But i can say it works very well pumping my 700x23s up,maybe they have a new supplier for this years batch


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

It was like an Aldi get together on yesterdays forum ride 
Even down to the Haribo


----------



## Gez73 (7 May 2012)

Put the Panniers on this afternoon and quite happy with how they look when full. Seem fairly sturdy and should be up to the task for me anyhow. Gez


----------



## Ih007 (8 May 2012)

I've heard of quite a few failures of the track pumps, I don't think you can argue with the clothing for the money though.


----------



## Cal44 (12 May 2012)

Aldi in Rutherglen, Glasgow has plenty left. Got mini pump and its not the best I've ever had but will do the job for £3. Also got a double barrel foot pump for car. Recently had car at sainsburys digital pump which stated my three were at 32 psi but foot pump says only 21ish psi. Not sufe which one to believe but now I think on it the tyres did look a bit down even when supposedly 32psi. Anyway also got a seat bag. Tools are decent enough for a fiver for the bag and tools. If it lasts a year I'll b happy.


----------



## Cal44 (12 May 2012)

Wrote last post with phone.....so please excuse my smartphone's lack of smarts in auto correction. Three = tyres, sufe = sure.


----------



## GreenMambaGreen (12 May 2012)

Mapster5 said:


> Think the jersey's look ok does anyone know if they have back pockets?


Yes they do, sometimes they have a small zipper pocket also. I have a few and they are good to bulk up your riding wardrobe.


----------



## GreenMambaGreen (12 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Our local branch is usually quiet. The mitts are long lasting, got a few pairs for summer commutes, and despite being a little worn looking, they do the job.


As much as I think the Aldi stuff is good for the price. I found the mitts didn't last long at all. But then you don't mind them getting grubby on the side of the road when doing repairs. I still seem to buy a set once a year or if there in the bargin bin.


----------



## GreenMambaGreen (12 May 2012)

I think the best Aldi items are the socks. I like em'...!


----------



## GreenMambaGreen (12 May 2012)

007fair said:


> Has anyone bought a track pump from Aldi? Mine is broken and i need a new one - are Aldi's OK ?


I'd say invest in a good one. My friend has had a load of cheap ones and I'm still on the same one I got in a sale with Evans.


----------

